# Salt free seasoning



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Kewl, we've used Mrs. Dash in the past but for some reason never kept up with it. I'm talking 20 yrs. ago.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

FWIW, salt added in cooking like you mention tends to be a small amount compared to what comes in prepared foods already. As an example, while I like Arby's, one of their meals typically contains more sodium than one should consume in a day. Make the food yourself and add salt to taste and you've probably used 10% of the sodium.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@stick\shift you are correct, what we get out of a salt shaker is far less than the sodium content in prepared foods. Just hard to avoid prepared foods and for me I need to get well below that RDA. If I can take my shaker seasonings down to zero it helps.

BTW, I've used that Mrs Dash Chipotle a few more times and I like it, better flavor and zero salt.

Bud


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, no worries - nowhere did I say avoiding salt was easy


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Wow, trying to keep my salt down is nothing short of eliminating eating. American foods are just overwhelmed with salt. Watched one of the cooking shows the other night and she added a big pinch of salt every time she added something different, even doubled up a few times.
> 
> Anyway, I found a seasoning that has promise, just tried some on a nice hamburger. I tested it on a hamburger because the last one I cooked I almost threw it away, taste buds are non responsive due to meds. New spice is "salt free" Mrs Dash. I've used Mrs dash for years but never looked to see what other flavors they had. This one is "Southwest Chipotle". I didn't use a lot as I don't do well with very hot stuff, but it was really good, at least for me. Had good flavor and a touch of heat. Next time I will try a little more but I think this will easily be a welcome "salt free" spice for many of my foods.
> 
> Bud


Oh, lordy, I'm watching this. Meds meds meds, worse than the Feds . . . 

Maybe consider my suggestions: https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/all-american-sane-sodium-seasoned-salt-650199/

And, if not, why not? I try to help others.

And, I hope, you, too.

Eat hearty!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I had copied those ingredients to my word doc where I'm collecting suggestions to brew my own shaker jars. Finding and testing the spicy "salt free" Mrs Dash was/is part of that search. It will be a long process testing the many different spices and I do appreciate the advice I get here on the forum.

Complicating my issues are the different Doctors who change my meds before I can determine what good or bad effects they are having. But that is a longer story for a different thread at some point in the future.

I haven't tried to narrow down which sources of sodium I'm more sensitive to but have seen a difference. Maybe if I live long enough. For now I need something salt free to bring back some taste which the meds have killed. 

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> I had copied those ingredients to my word doc where I'm collecting suggestions to brew my own shaker jars. Finding and testing the spicy "salt free" Mrs Dash was/is part of that search. It will be a long process testing the many different spices and I do appreciate the advice I get here on the forum.


I was at a grocery tonight & read the Mrs. Dash label. Oh my gosh, there are so many spices & herbs! It's impressive.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> I was at a grocery tonight & read the Mrs. Dash label. Oh my gosh, there are so many spices & herbs! It's impressive.


Sorry, east coast I went to bed.
Yes, it sure seems to be a good foundation for my goal of assembling my own shaker jar for seasoning.

Just one big plus for salt, anytime I feel a sore throat coming on or other pain in my mouth I gargle with warm salt water, just a big pinch, and problem goes away. Plus it is a preservative.

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Bud9051, keep trying to reduce the sodium.

Prepared foods are the instrument of the devil, especially fast food. Laugh all you want, but I still love those Mickey D's Filet-O-Fish sandwiches, just like when I first had them 53 years ago, when mommy and daddy took baby brother and me to a place that would serve us without a fuss. It's been about nine months since I've had one lately, though, mostly because of the salt.

I have hypertension and the real key to salt reduction is cooking your own food as much as you can. You can make things in advance and refrigerate or freeze them for later, for when you don't want to cook on a given night. Or take lunch to work with you, though I realize it's easier for me in an office than it might be on a job site or in a factory or store. 

Eating salad is great, but watch the dressings. Some are very high in sodium, especially the creamy ones (which, alas, I like the best). Vinegar based dressings are much healthier. Or, you can sprinkle unsalted peanuts and cashews on salad. That's good too.

And, do like they do at Amazon; keep experimenting. Try a new combination once in a while.

One other thing I've found is that herbs and spices are obscenely expensive at mainline American food stores; things like powdered cinnamon can cost up to five times as much as at, say an Indian food store. On the other hand, if there isn't such a place nearby you can just bite the bullet and pay. Spices are cheaper than heart transplants . . . .


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

When I cook and the recipe calls for salt, I don't add it. Everything has salt in it already.:vs_cool:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Brainbucket said:


> When I cook and the recipe calls for salt, I don't add it. Everything has salt in it already.:vs_cool:


I'll go along with that. When I find "no salt" canned vegetables I buy those. I find they taste sweeter and the other salt added stuff.


----------

